# Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung



## Schneiderfisch (26. Januar 2013)

BITTE UM EURE UNTERSTÜTZUNG 8
An alle Bootsangler: WIR BRAUCHEN EURE UNTERSTÜTZUNG

Der Landesanglerverband MV (LAV) hat im Rahmen einer Verbandsanhörung bezüglich der Änderung der Küstenfischereiverordung in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern den Vorschlag zu einem Verbot des Schleppangelns innerhalb großer Teile der für Angler interessanten Gebiete und in einem Abstand von einer Seemeile (1,85 km) zur Küste eingebracht, was nach unserer Meinung für viele Kleinbootangler einem generellen Schleppangelverbot gleichkommt. Wir möchten nun den LAV davon überzeugen, diese Vorschläge zurückzunehmen und brauchen dafür Eure Unterstützung. Dazu sollt ihr bitte einen (oder mehrere) der vorgefertigten email-Texte (siehe diesen thread weiter hinten und weitere in dieser Rubrik) von Eurem persönlichen email account an die folgende email Adresse schicken:

lav-mv@t-online.de

ALs Betreff bitte reinschreiben: 

Protest gegen Schleppangelverbot 

Bitte dazu einfach den folgenden Text (oder alternativ einen aus den anderen threads) mit der Maus markieren, kopieren und in Euer email einfügen. Euren Namen druntersetzen und abschicken.

BITTE AKTIVIERT SO VIEL WIE MÖGLICH BOOTSANGLER DIE AUCH EINE EMAIL SCHICKEN! JE MEHR DESTO BESSER

Email-Text zum Kopieren (weitere Alternativen in anderen Threads dieser Rubrik):

Sehr geehrter Herr Prof. Dr. Brillowski, sehr geehrter Herr Pipping,
hiermit möchte ich gegen die geplante Einführung eines Schleppangelverbotes innerhalb einer Seemeile vom Ufer der MV Ostseeküste protestieren. Da die Ressourcen der Meere nicht im Besitz der Fischer sind, ist es nicht einzusehen, warum ausgerechnet die Schleppangler aus einem der besten Angelgebiete ausgeschlossen werden sollen. Der Bootsanglerclub z.B. hat aus EIGENEN Mitteln (und nicht wie fast alle Vereine mit staatlicher Unterstützung) bereits mehr als 30.000 Euro in den Besatz von Meerforellen investiert und soll nun daran gehindert werden, in küstennahen Gewässern zu fischen. Das ist aus meiner Sicht in höchstem Maße ungerechtfertigt. Bitte setzen Sie sich für die Verhinderung eines faktisch generellen Schleppangelverbotes in MV ein!


----------



## Salziges Silber (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

#6 bin dabei,  email ist unterwegs!


----------



## Raubfisch (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

dabei.


----------



## gka63 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

die 2te ist auch schon dort#6


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

*auch dabei :m*


----------



## Pietsch (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Hallo,
ich stelle mich mal kurz vor. Mein Name ist Peter, bin 56 Jahre alt
und wohne in Altenholz bei Kiel. Bin Chronischer Angler seit ich
laufen kann. Meine Lieblingsangelarten: Meerforelle blinkern, Brandungsangeln u. Bootsangeln.
Hab das mit dem geplanten Verbot gelesen und gleich ne Mail
losgeschickt. Werde auch andere bekannte Bootsbesitzer von 
diesem bürokratischen Schwachsinn erzählen.
Gruß Pietsch


----------



## rappalamefo (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Und abgeschickt:vik:
Man bin ich froh das ich es nicht so weit zum Dänischen Revier habe und sich da kein Ar... um mich kümmert.
Petri an Alle#6


----------



## Rosi (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Ja und hier haben die Boardis auch schon darüber diskutiert und Unterschriften gesammelt.


----------



## Carpdr (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Guten Morgen,

Mail ist raus

Gruss und schönen Sonntag
Stefan


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

danke an alle die mithelfen !!!!


----------



## Wegberger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Hallo,

habt ihr schon beim VDSF-SH gepostet ? Die haben ein eigenes Forum und dort einen Bereich für Meeresangeln und für Bellyboot. 

Wenn jemand euch unterstützen sollte, doch dann die Kollegen aus dem Norden!?


----------



## Der Troll (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Auch dabei und Mail ist wech. #6


----------



## Pitti (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Na ich hoffe es bringt Euch was, Mail ist raus! Gruß Pitti


----------



## HD4ever (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habt ihr schon beim VDSF-SH gepostet ? Die haben ein eigenes Forum und dort einen Bereich für Meeresangeln und für Bellyboot.
> 
> Wenn jemand euch unterstützen sollte, doch dann die Kollegen aus dem Norden!?




weiß ich nicht ...
auch keine Ahnung ob es eine gute Idee ist einen Verband zum tadeln des anderen aufzufordern |kopfkrat
letzendlich läuft das ünber den BAC die dann wohl einen Schritt nach dem anderen machen - als nächster dann wohl die Information an die Presse
will denen dann nicht vorgreifen....


----------



## Wegberger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Hallo,



> auch keine Ahnung ob es eine gute Idee ist einen Verband zum tadeln des anderen aufzufordern |kopfkrat



_und ich dachte immer, das man auf hoher See und vor Gericht in Gottes Hand ist _

Ok stimmt ...in SH fühlen sich einige zu Letzteren berufen|kopfkrat
Lasst es lieber :m


----------



## crocodile (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

moin, mail ist raus, hoffe beitragen zu können so einen Schwachsinn zuverhindern!


----------



## Trollmaster (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Mail ist raus..:vik:    Mfg. Olaf


----------



## dackelbändiger (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Habe E-mail abgeschickt.#6#6#6
MfG.Dackel


----------



## yacaré (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Hallo,

ich frage mich, WESSEN Interessen dieser zweifelhafte Verband vertritt und womit dieser Vorschlag begründet wird... Für uns Angler sind solche Verbände, die im vorauseilenden Gehorsam (gegenüber wem auch immer) den eigenen Mitgliedern immer mehr Verbote einbrocken, so überflüssig wie ein Kropf...


----------



## Lump (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Ich bin dabei, mail ist unterwegs. :m


----------



## Stizostedion (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Sehr gute Sache! 
Bin dabei!


Gruß

Stizostedion


----------



## Patrick S. (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Ich bin zwar kein Bootsangler an der Küste...ist aber auch egal...die Mail ist raus...Angler sollten auf jeden Fall, egal in welcher Angelegenheit, zusammenhalten.

Bitte haltet uns unterrichtet wie es in dieser Sache weitergeht. Wenn nicht muss man vielleicht mal eine Demo ins Leben rufen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

bitte:m


----------



## mathei (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> bitte:m


danke :m


----------



## kokanee (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Mail ist raus,

und weiterhin VIEL ERFOLG.#6#6

Gruß
kokanee


----------



## 17033rabe (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

E-Mail ist soeben versendet.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## HD4ever (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

danke an alle die mitmachen !!! #6


----------



## doc040 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Moin,moin eine nette Mail ist gerade raus... Mfg doc


----------



## HD4ever (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Info aus dem BAC-Forum :

_*der LAV hat per email geantwortet. Die gute Nachricht: Der BAC wird im  Rahmen der Verbandsanhörung als eigenständige Interessenvertretung  angehört. Das ist schon mal gut, da wir damit unsere Interessen direkt  und mit unseren eigenen Argumenten vertreten können. Wann genau diese  Anhörung sein wird, ist nicht klar. Ich gehe aber von wenigstens einigen  Wochen aus, wenn nicht mehr. 

Die weniger gute Nachricht: Der LAV wird wohl bei seinem Vorgehen  bleiben wollen und uns nicht aktiv vertreten und seine Vorschläge  gegenüber dem Ministerium auch nicht zurückziehen. Es wurde sogar  behauptet, der LAV hätte sich nie für ein "Schleppangelverbot" stark  gemacht, obwohl mir ein Schreiben vorliegt, in dem der LAV sich  ausdrücklich FÜR Schleppangelverbote ausspricht. Daher sehe ich im  Moment noch keine Veranlassung, die email Aktion (siehe threads WIR  BITTEN UM EURE UNTERSTÜTZUNG...) zu beenden.

Werde Euch auf dem laufenden halten.							*_

da sieht man mal wieder wer sich für uns alle einsetzt ! #6


----------



## daci7 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Hab dann auch mal eine Email verfasst - hoffentlich fühlt sich irgendwann jemand zu sehr genervt


----------



## allegoric (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Die E-Mail wurde auch von mir verschickt. Einschränkungen gibt es in Deutschland bereits genug und was soll das!? Die Meere, die die einzige Freiheit für jeder Mann bedeuten, werden nun auch noch beschränkt!? Nein, danke. Das ist außerordentlich verrückt.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Mail ist gerade raus!
Gruß


----------



## MAXIMA (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Erledigt, #6 mehrere Mails von versch. Accounts raus, die Jungs nerven bis die einlenken...|gr:


----------



## MAXIMA (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

*Moin Kollegen, der LAV -MV hat gerade geantwortet:*

Liebe Angelfreunde,

vielen Dank für Eure E-Mails.

Der Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V. vertritt alle anglerischen Interessen und somit auch die Interessen der Schleppangler.
In einer Demokratie ist es kaum möglich, alle Interessengruppen mit ihrer Meinung zu 100 % zu vertreten. Das Leben besteht aus Kompromissen.
Zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt hat das Ministerium für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz dem Verband noch keinen Entwurf der neuen Küstenfischereiverordnung zur offiziellen Verbandsanhörung zur Verfügung gestellt.
Der LAV M-V e.V. hat sich mit dem Ministerium dahingehend verständigt, dass – sobald der Entwurf der neuen Küstenfischereiverordnung im Umlauf ist – eine erneute Diskussion zu den strittigen Themen durchgeführt wird. 
Es wird dann eine weitere Diskussionsrunde mit Vertretern des Ministeriums für Landwirtschaft, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz, des Kutter- und Küstenfischereiverbandes, des Bootsanglerclubs Lübeck als Interessenvertreter der Schleppangler und des Landesanglerverbandes M-V e.V. geben.
Inhaltlich wird es dann um konstruktive Vorschläge gehen, um der Interessenlage aller Beteiligten so nahe wie möglich zu kommen.
Auch unsere regionalen Anglerverbände werden an dieser Verbandsanhörung beteiligt.
In der Vergangenheit sind zahlreiche Protest-E-Mails der Schleppangler in der Geschäftsstelle des LAV M-V e.V. eingegangen, die nicht immer sofort beantwortet werden können.
Deshalb bitte ich darum, bis zur offiziellen Verbandsanhörung von weiteren E-Mails zu dieser Thematik Abstand zu nehmen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen




*:g......dann schaun wir mal....????*


----------



## Fxndlxng (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Ich habe auch gerade meine Antwort zur ersten Protestmail bekommen und freue mich nun besonders über die 999 E-Mail Adressen, die ich kostenlos dazu bekommen habe. Professionell geht anders...


----------



## bensihari (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Bootsangler brauchen eure Unterstützung*

Habe ich auch gerade erhalten! Hab mich auch sehr darüber gewundert, dass die blindcopy Funktion bei den Damen und Herren nicht bekannt ist...


----------

